

List of Free Online Ruby Books  - Anon84
http://linkmingle.com/list/List-of-Free-Online-Ruby-Books-freebooksandarticles

======
babul
There are some good books on other languages too such as Python, Java, J2ME,
C++, C# etc., including many that are yet to be published e.g. Think Python
due for print by Cambridge University Press in 2009.

